
Loosen the Rules Stifling IPOs by Venture-Backed Startups - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2012/01/04/loosen-the-rules-stifling-ipos-by-venture-backed-startups/
======
antr
I disagree. Rules are tough because equity in these companies is being made
accesible to the average Joe. The only way to secure retail investors from
risky companies (high growth tech companies) is by creating high barriers of
entry/requirements. The public equity markets is not for all businesses, and
the tech sector has a healthy pool of liquidity available to them e.g. late
stage funds, large institutional funds, bank financing, etc.

The way I see it is that VCs are the ones who want less stiff rules to pump
and dump their more dubious investments.

